

What Data Backup Service Do You Use? - helios410

Hello,<p>I have approximately 150GB of data (documents and various types of media) I would like to backup to an off-site location, in case my hard drives fail.<p>I used to use Mozy, but they are increasing their prices, so I'm open to suggestions. Thanks.
======
bks
Depending on your needs there are some options for online data backup
solutions. If your needs are more consumer oriented, say files and media vs.
databases, exchange servers and networked files - take a look at
www.backblaze.com/ They are famous for their innovative server chassis and
driving the cost of backup down for everyone through innovation.

I don't think that they have a pro product that allows for specific backups of
MS Exchange Server, MS SQL Server.

If you are looking for a backup solution that have in the past classified as
business solutions - look towards www.ibackup.com, www.backupright.com,
www.i365.com.

I suspect that with more moving to the cloud in a few years the distinction of
business vs. consumer may alter.

~~~
helios410
Thanks bks - Backblaze looks like a great alternative.

------
sahirh
I've had a decent experience so far with Crashplan (www.crashplan.com). They
have good options for security (to ensure your data is encrypted prior to
sending it off).

The client UI could use some work, but it gives you a lot of control about
what, where, how and when stuff is being backed up.

------
diolpah
Tarsnap.

